# Looking to join a good club or lease land



## Ross1 (Jan 24, 2011)

I just found out today that the club i was in is gone.  The president emailed us that he will no longer persue the club.  So i'd love to see what other clubs have to offer.  I live in Dallas, Ga so the closer the better but would be willing to travel to other parts of Georgia to hunt.  I have a dad and younger brother who i've hunted with for years who would also be interested in looking into a club or land lease with my self.  Deer hunting is  my major focus, but any other animals that a club has to offer would be a huge plus.  I am very open to see what other clubs have to offer or a person wanting to lease land.  Please let me know if you can help.  Message me or email me at reddeere7@aol.com 

Thanks, 
Chad Ross


----------



## cartbass (Jan 26, 2011)

*looking for hunting club for 2001-2012 season*

I'm also looking for a club to join or land to lease. let me know if you find anything. I want a place that has access to power and water.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

hey got a pretty good club in chattooga and floyd. check out the website silvercreekhuntingclub.com and pm me if interested thanks


----------



## huntabitwyatt (Mar 7, 2011)

*land in emanuel co*

have deer, turkey lease in emanuel call 478-494-3240 for info thanks


----------



## Michael 1213 (Mar 13, 2011)

*668 acres Greene County*

We have a new lease in Greene County looking for about three family oriented hunters.  Contact me if your interested m.peace@danafd.com or 828-674-9556


----------



## RBLawson (Mar 31, 2011)

We have 4000 acres in Wilcox Co. Call 229-382-8149


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have 3 slots left in Dooly County. QDM 8 pt or better 17 inch min. $1,500 per member includes house. Contact Robbie 321-231-4354


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 20, 2011)

*club*

what did you find ?


----------



## bcro (Apr 20, 2011)

If you're up to driving to Hancock County...we have openings for three...call me (Bubba) if interested at 770-938-0742.


----------



## wsstew (Apr 21, 2011)

I have 1000 acres in Greene co. I need 3 members to fill the club, please call Scot at 770-378-7805 for more details.


----------



## westbrook (Jun 30, 2011)

I have 500 acres in Washington Co. Deer, Hogs, Coyotes, Bobcats and everything else. Campground. Call 478-552-8811


----------



## saw (Jul 1, 2011)

*5 members needed*

i have club in warren county if interested


----------

